# Letrozole / Femara



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I wanted to put up some info of this mis-understood AI. I have used it for the past three cycles and have to say, on the first cycle, I used too much. The dose is 2.5mg per ml and I was using half a ml ed. This knocked out my libido pretty damn fast so I tapered off the dose and found that my libido wasnt too suppressed if I used only 0.25ml or 0.63mg od.

Now I re-read steroid.coms article this morning and they recommend using even less, which I am all up for trying, you see Letro, used in too great a quantity will annihalate estrogen, up to 98% of it in fact, the results of that are dry joints, loss of libido and some say reduced gains. However, this is dose dependant, take a lower dose, less sides, more gains!

Letro as you will read is unlike Adex, it can actually raise LH, FSH and SHBG, resulting in elveated test levels as well as vastly reduced estrogen. This means it could be a useful adjunct to a PCT, or used during cycle may help increase lean muscle mass but dont take my word for it read this article from Steroid.com

*Letrozole*

*(femara)*

Letrozole (Femara) is the chemical name of Novartis´ selective third generationAromatase Inhibitor (AI). This drug was developed to fight breast cancer by inhibiting the aromatization. It is usually used as a part of an aggressive treatment in post-menopausal women, to fight and reverse the spread of breast cancer after other treatments (such as Tamoxifen therapy) has failed. It´s probably the most efficient product on the market for this purpose currently (5) It is very similar in structure and action to it´s predecessor Arimidex.

Letrozole (Femara) also does quite a few things which would be of interest to both bodybuilders and athletes. Firstly, it has been shown to reduce estrogen levels by 98% or greater (1). In at least one documented incidence, Letrozole (Femara) reduced estrogen in the test subject to undetectable levels, and increased LH, FSH and SHBG (4). Clearly this is all of interest to bodybuilders, as less estrogen in the body means less chance of certain side effects such as water-retention, Gynocomastia, and acne. This makes Letrozole (Femara) an appropriate choice for even the heaviest bulking or cutting cycles including harsh androgens. Also, if you are a competitive bodybuilder, Letrozole (Femara) is a must have product for contest prep; no other Ancillary compound will produce a dry and tight look like Letro will.

An *effective dose of Letrozole (Femara) is .25-.5mg/day* (I use .25mgs/day), but be forewarned, if you go over that amount, it can kill your sex drive. Also worth noting is that there´s a rebound effect on your estrogen when you come off Letrozol. Maximum inhibition of the aromatase enzyme has been found to happen at doses as low as 100mcg! (2)

Letrozole (Femara)´s effects on serum lipids (cholesterol, both HDL and LDL) are, in the words of one researcher: "inconsistent. " Clearly, however, you´ll eventually suffer an impaired lipid profile and immune system if you keep your estrogen levels too low for too long. Your sex drive will also probably suffer from extraordinarily low levels of estrogen present.

As previously mentioned, Letrozole (Femara) can be used to raise LH and FSH (which are hormones which signal your testes to produce more testosterone). It also, of course, will raise your testosterone levels (6) via this mechanism. Again, this is of interest to athletes and bodybuilders for obvious reasons. Letrozole (Femara), of course, can be used for post-cycle-therapy (PCT) to raise test levels, but for various reasons, Tamoxifen may be a better choice. Still, I have successfully used Letrozole (Femara) for this purpose.

How good is this compared with Aromasin and Arimidex, it´s too other main rivals? Well, In non-cellular systems, Letrozole (Femara) is 2-5 times more potent than anastrozole and exemestane in its inhibition of the aromatase enzyme and activity, and in cellular systems it is 10-20x more potent! It also lasts quite a long time in your body,but takes awhile to get going& Letrozole (Femara) has a whopping 2-4 day (!) ½ life, and you need to take Letrozole (Femara) for 60 days to get a steady blood plasma level (8).

Those are impressive numbers, but here´s one of the most interesting things about Letrozole (Femara):

It may reduce/eliminate/reverse existing gynocomastia!

In a study conducted on mice (*no, I know it´s not perfect), gyno-like-changes in the mammary gland were totally destroyed! Here´s a direct quote from that study:

"Our results also indicate aromatase overexpression-induced changes in mammary glands can be abrogated [destroyed] with very low concentrations of the aromatase inhibitor, Letrozole (Femara)."(7)

In addition, I´ve used Letro to get rid of my own gyno, as has a friend of mine, and we both used it at a dose of 2.5mgs/day, tapering down to .25mgs/day, and then finally off..the gyno never returned in both our cases.

I´d say that this stuff is pretty great, considering its availability and cost (when you consider the fact that .25mgs/day is more than enough protection from estrogen-related sides on most cycles), not to mention it´s overall utility for a variety of functions (destroying gyno, preventing estrogenic sides, and for PCT).

References:


Clin Cancer Res. 2005 Apr 15;11(8):2809-21.

J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 1995 Sep;80(9):2658-60.

Eur J Obstet Gynecol Reprod Biol. 2002 Nov 15;105(2):161-5

Epilepsy Behav. 2004 Apr;5(2):260-3

Semin Oncol. 2004 Dec;31(6 Suppl 12):3-8.

Diabetes Obes Metab. 2005 May;7(3):211-5.

J Steroid Biochem Mol Biol. 2001 Dec;79(1-5):27-34. Aromatase overexpression transgenic mice model: cell type specific expression and use of Letrozole (Femara) to abrogate mammary hyperplasia without affecting normal physiology.

(Clin Cancer Res. 2003 Jan;9(1 Pt 2):468S-72S.).


Now there are more than a few people here who will try to scare you off using Letro, whether they have used it themselves, especially at the low doses I am recommending I dont know. I do know I have used low doses to great effect with very little loss of libido and none of the other reported side effects. Run at the doses recommended in this article, a 30ml bottle of letro will outlast a bottle of Adex run at typical doseage and still get the job done. Both work very effectively so use what you can get your hands on as both are good, but dont be put off by some of the horror stories I see attached to every post here asking about running an AI, specifically letro, as it just isnt true as long as you dont overdo the dose. A couple of drops is all you need, its that strong!

SD


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I'd take what you read over at AR with a large pinch of salt.

Iv'e read loads of clinical studies that show no increase in LH, FSH and SHBG. Though i know there are one or two that show a small increase in LH.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

mars1960 said:


> I'd take what you read over at AR with a large pinch of salt.
> 
> Iv'e read loads of clinical studies that show no increase in LH, FSH and SHBG. Though i know there are one or two that show a small increase in LH.


Yes I must admit I hadnt heard of that before, but I take it for an AI, anything else is a bonus :thumbup1:

SD


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Is it a good idea to smash all estrogen though? As far as I am aware, it's not.

Proviron increases free test by binding to SHBG so why not use that, or just use more test 

UG adex or research stuff isn't going to break the bank, when you consider that the standard dose for adex is half a tab EOD or something.

Have you tried adex or aromasin instead, SD?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey whadya know, did a search on pub med and found this full article http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/90/10/5717. Turns out in the study Letrozole reduced estriadol by 48%, increase LH by 339%!! and Testosterone by 146%! not bad for an AI. The dose used was a whopping 2.5mg too, much higher than I take, so really dont know why people get so worried about it.

SD


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

im avery big fan of letro as i suffer with gyno. nolv does nothing at all for me with regards to preventing gyno. i used letro and it got rid of all pain and discomfort and the lumps drastically reduced in size (please also be aware that this gyno had been present for around 10 years)

last time i ordered my ancillaries i couldnt get letro so i got some adex. it only just to say works for me at 1mg (a full dose) any less than this my nipples where getting itchy and painful.

however , with letro i was able to use 1/10th a full dose, this was adequate to keep gyno at bay and my sex drivge wasnt comprimised.

a full dose of letro as above will stop upto 98% of estrogen, at 1/10th the does it will stop 70-80%, this is similar effects to adex.

in my opinion letro wins hands down. used at such a small dose it is amazing value for money


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ba baracuss said:


> Is it a good idea to smash all estrogen though? As far as I am aware, it's not.
> 
> Proviron increases free test by binding to SHBG so why not use that, or just use more test
> 
> ...


Letro doesnt smash all estrogen, letro at high doses smashes all estrogen but the same can be said for Adex or aromasin I am sure.

Yes true on the Prov and test comment, I consider elevation of FSH & test a bonus, its not what I am after out of an AI.

No its not going to break the bank your right, and nor is buying Letro either, your missing my point. I am not saying dont buy any of the others, I am saying its perfectly safe and reasonable to use Letro at low doses, mainly as an effective AI, but if its cheaper and raises LH & T then I think thats good enough reason to use it in my book.

Havent tried Adex or Aromasin, would like to but Letro is more cost effective and has additional benefits, plus if it aint broke, dont fix it 

Every time soemone posts here to ask about letro, the same 2 or 3 people jump on the thread with the same comments, I am just providing a balanced view, Letro isnt the mother of all evil and is a great addition to a Bbers ****nal.

SD


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

SD, how serious was your gyno? Im suffering from a little bit at present, so i was thinking of useing this to hopfully get rid, before i resort to having to go the docs and get it removed.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

andye said:


> im avery big fan of letro as i suffer with gyno. nolv does nothing at all for me with regards to preventing gyno. i used letro and it got rid of all pain and discomfort and the lumps drastically reduced in size (please also be aware that this gyno had been present for around 10 years)
> 
> last time i ordered my ancillaries i couldnt get letro so i got some adex. it only just to say works for me at 1mg (a full dose) any less than this my nipples where getting itchy and painful.
> 
> ...


 That actually summarised my point waaaay better than I did, thanks for that lol

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Cheater2K said:


> SD, how serious was your gyno? Im suffering from a little bit at present, so i was thinking of useing this to hopfully get rid, before i resort to having to go the docs and get it removed.


Cheater! hello mate. Not serious at all by comparison to some, I had a small pea sized lump behind left nipple, came up very suddenly. After speaking to DB I began Letro straight away, lump is barely palpable now and is not very sore either.

Looking on pub med, it is the anti-gyno AI, with the ability to reverse lumps, though the dose in the studies I have seen is a full 2.5mg every day!!! Goodbye sex drive lol. Interestingly, though it is often quoted that a high dose will hit estriadol 98%, the studies I read today were arounf 50%, even at 2.5mg per day? I know on half that, I have no sexual interest at all lol.

Try the 1ml per day, and see how you go, long term its bad for your bones so dont go at it for years without getting check ups dude.

SD


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

SportDr said:


> That actually summarised my point waaaay better than I did, thanks for that lol
> 
> SD


no problem. (it wasnt intentional lol)


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Here is another article stating that Letrozole increased the sexual function on a 61 yr old man, his SHBG decreased, LH ,FSH & Testosterone levels all increased, only an abstract I am afraid but you can read that here

Or here is study on obese men who have high estriadol and low LH, where they were treated for 6 weeks with 17.5mg per week Letrozole. The AI reduced the subjects estriadol but never to non-existent levels, they were rediced to 40 pmol/l from 120pmol/l. Both their LH and Testosterone levels rose during the 6 week treatment. Read it here

In a group of Gay men on retroviral therapy, Sustanon or Letro was given to them to see if it increased there sexual desire, in both cases it did! Interestingly letro had comparable results to Sustanon because it increased LH and testosterone in the subjects. Read the abstract here

Doses used in all of the studies where stated were 2.5mg per day or 1ml.

SD


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

2.5mg increased someones sex drive? it must have been negative :lol:

.5-.625mg used to kill mine withing couple days, and that was while cruising on 100mg testC


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

7i7 said:


> 2.5mg increased someones sex drive? it must have been negative :lol:
> 
> .5-.625mg used to kill mine withing couple days, and that was while cruising on 100mg testC


is letro necessary on that low dose of test?

i personally never got affected with regards to my sex drive


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Ok here my letro story, i used it in my last cycle @ 1/2 a ml on mon/thurs, was excellent, no gyno as i usually get gyno stright away and have to run nolva thrugh cycle.

I stopped letro at beginning of pct, and a few weeks after had rebound big lump under left nip, but went after an extended use of nolva.

this cycle currently on, 750sust/400deca, started with 1/4ml x 2 pw of letro gyno came back after about 2 weeks on cycle, so upped to 1/2 ml.

This basically stopprd every drop of warter or so from the cycle, 5 weeks in i was questioning weather the gear was any good, (it is godd btw) , so then cut again too 1/4ml x 2 pw, and put on rougly 10lbs in a matter of a week, BUT its hampering my cardio soo much with shin pumps that ive increased it again to somewhere between 1/4 and 1/2 roughly 1/3 of a ml x2 pw and hopefully this will be a good middle ground.

Also the gyno from the beginning of the cycle is all but gone too. 

So basically for me 1ml per week is to much and 1/2 a ml is too little so ill see how it goes.

Letro is a very strong med, i seen people going in at doses of 2.5mg per day and think wow thats alot, if 1 ml pw can stop nearly all the water and get rid of the gyno on a sust 750 & deca400 cycle then 2.5mg per day must kill gains surely.

Hope this helps, just a little insight as to how ive got on with it.


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

I am running it at 2.5mg a day for gyno and my sex drive is non existent. Running 250mg of test e with it but the test dose is going up this week. Not sure how high a dose of test to go with still thinking about. Hopefully that will sort the sex drive out. Do you guys think lowering the does of letro would be a good idea?


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

i was reversing gyno mate, i ran that dose almost 3 months, its gone for good now

i took like .15mg letro twice since then, once i got itch on 1g testC second time i was out of dostinex for cpl weeks on tren... and that was one time doses there! - 150ug - 1/16 tab


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

SportDr said:


> Cheater! hello mate. Not serious at all by comparison to some, I had a small pea sized lump behind left nipple, came up very suddenly. After speaking to DB I began Letro straight away, lump is barely palpable now and is not very sore either.
> 
> Looking on pub med, it is the anti-gyno AI, with the ability to reverse lumps, though the dose in the studies I have seen is a full 2.5mg every day!!! Goodbye sex drive lol. Interestingly, though it is often quoted that a high dose will hit estriadol 98%, the studies I read today were arounf 50%, even at 2.5mg per day? I know on half that, I have no sexual interest at all lol.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate 

Lets give that ago. The plan is to use it to rid the gyno i currently have, then use the low dose say, 0.25mcg during cycles etc to keep it at buy, or use on cycles as and when. :beer:


----------



## drab4 (Apr 6, 2003)

Interesting thread

Personally I get on ok with higher doses of letrozole. I don't get any negative sides to speak of, just reversal of estrogenic sides

I could be unusual. But to be fair I don't remember seeing a study where letrozole reduced estrogen levels to zero, or even close to zero (in men). For a long while now there's been a theory doing the rounds that that estrogen could crash to nothing if high doses of letrozole are used. But I don't really think that's possible TBH. I think the closest someone could get to this zero estrogen state would be to run a cycle with no aromatising compounds at all. In which case there should be very low estrogen. (And as I get on ok with non-aromatising cycles, I guess it's no surprise that I get on ok with letrozole.) However in any cycle containing aromatising steroids, there should be some aromatisation, whether or not AIs are used

I guess some are more sensitive than others when it comes to actual levels of estrogens. I seem to do fine on low estrogen


----------



## alex.p (May 1, 2007)

I'm currently using letro to get rid of some gyno I got on rebound from last cycle...Working so far but as everyone's said it's very harsh on the joints - not on libido for me though ;-)

I've always thought though that letro being so harsh should either be used to reverse gyno, or if very prone..

Contemplating running it for next pct but rebound is an issue..

Have read somewhere that aromasin can be successfully used though with no rebound??


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Well if one things clear its that everybody reacts differently! Wasnt aware so many had tried it, its interesting to read that some of you had no loss of sex drive as that supports its use in one of the studies.

I was amazed while looking into it as to how much of boost it can actually give your natty test by raising LH.

The dosage in the studies was the same every time 2.5mg per day, which appears to be a huge dose when O take 0.63mg lol. But it worked in every study and not only that but they didnt lose estrogen completely either, in one study it only reduced to 40% nothing like the crash suggested by board members here.

I think people should try it and criticise afterwards, play with the dose as it has shown here that dose is an individual thing. I wonder if the *magic* doesnt happen until you take the full 2.5mg per day? I am a less is more person so I wont try it, if anything I will reduce my dose now and see how I go as my tiny gyno lump is almost gone.

Nothing wrong with adex or aromasin, but definately nothing wrong with Letro that is my only point here.

SD


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

OK mate, i've read some of the copy/paste. I'm not sure what points you are trying to prove though?



SportDr said:


> The dosage in the studies was the same every time 2.5mg per day, which appears to be a huge dose when O take 0.63mg lol. *But it worked in every study and not only that but they didnt lose estrogen completely either, in one study it only reduced to 40% nothing like the crash suggested by board members here*.


You are living proof that's not tue.

Adex lowers oestrogen by around 50%, Aromasin decreases oestrogen levels by about 60/65% and i suffer no loss of libido on either AI. - I ran 25mg of Aromasin with PCT for 30 days and had wood every single day from the begining of week 2 onwards and a healthy libido. The clomid made be a miserable git, but i was still a horny miserable git lol....

You need 500mg Test to maintain libido on .62mg ED of Letro...

Are you even gyno sensitive? Or just running it to decrease SHGB and increase LH etc...

What have you been running on previous cycles for gyno prevention?

I still believe you are jacking your lipids for no real reason.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Sylar said:


> OK mate, i've read some of the copy/paste. I'm not sure what points you are trying to prove though?
> 
> You are living proof that's not tue.
> 
> ...


 Hey Sylar welcome :beer:

The studies show that Letro decreases estriadol to similar levels you quoted for the others coincidentally, I havent found a single study that showed a 98% reduction yet, will keep looking though as you appear convinced.

I think the libido thing is the wrong way round, the letro I take is enough to reduce my horniness on 500mg of test to normal levels, remember I said it was a relief as I dont stare at boobs all day 

I have a small gyno lump behind my left nipple, the letro has been reducing it and when its gone I will reduce the dose to half of what I am using now, with no doubt a reduction of libido loss also.

Not too worried about lipid levels, the subjects in all of the studies I have posted are using 2.5mg per day, a lot more than me, the study wouldnt have passed an ethics comitee if it was that dangerous. Cholesterol btw, isnt that harmful unless you have high homocystiene btw, and I take Homocystiene lowering vitamins, besides we are talking about 3 months of treatment not a lifetime. I couldnt find any study that showed elevated cholesterol as a result of letro usage either.

Previous cycles I have used Nolva alone for prevention, this time I got a lump while on my bridge, so I swapped to letro and its going now. I have used letro in two previous cycles also, although at higher doses which I have decreased each time as an experiment.

SD


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

here ya go

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi-bin/fulltext/99019224/HTMLSTART


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Hey Sylar welcome :beer:
> 
> The studies show that Letro decreases estriadol to similar levels you quoted for the others coincidentally, I havent found a single study that showed a 98% reduction yet, will keep looking though as you appear convinced.
> 
> ...


If you have gyno lumps why don't you run the full 2.5mg ED until gyno subsides?

I know you love copy and pastes, but i don't :tongue: , so here's a link on Letro and oestrogen suppression for you: (albeit at doses of 2.5mg ED in women with breast cancer, like i mentioned in the previous thread)

http://clincancerres.aacrjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/14/19/6330

Also, you don't need to run 2.5mg Letro ED to jack your lipids, you can achieve that just by running Adex EOD for long enough.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Well my gyno is subsiding on a much lower dose then no point in upping the dose, unless you advocate overdosing an AI that you already said you were not that fond of  I would be happy to use that dose however based on the evidence in those studies, if it was needed.

Everyone loves copy & paste, why send someone away from my brillaint and informative thread by directing them elsewhere when I can keep them captivated by my wisdom right here :laugh:

Read the abstract, there is certainly conflicting information, all I can say is I have three studies to your one and mine were all on men lol, after all the dose I was advocating for prevention on myself was no more than 0.25ml per day, nowhere near the 2.5mg per day used in that study. Show me a study that shows that amount of suppression at low doses? As that was the point of my entire arguement, price, LH, FSH etc were just bonuses. So it still stands, at low doses Letro is a very cost effective, safe AI alternative, so if its what you got use it!

So your last point was that Adex can jack your lipids too? Do you like any AI Sylar  I am surprised you take steds with all the potential harm they can do lol, oh yeh you think all dbol is from the devil too dontcha (paranoid much :lol: ).

SD


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Well my gyno is subsiding on a much lower dose then no point in upping the dose, unless you advocate overdosing an AI that you already said you were not that fond of  I would be happy to use that dose however based on the evidence in those studies, if it was needed.
> 
> Everyone loves copy & paste, why send someone away from my brillaint and informative thread by directing them elsewhere when I can keep them captivated by my wisdom right here :laugh:
> 
> ...


Running 2.5mg Letro ED for gyno reversal Overdosing an AI? Carry on living in noddy land mate.

I'm sure you've gathered a vast amount of personal experience, wisdom and knowledge in the few weeks you been using AI's, we should all take note of your superior copy and paste powers and let you show us the light O' Holy One.... :lol:

Thanks for all the brill advice tho... :thumbup1: I needed a good laugh! :laugh:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump for later


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

SD said:


> The dosage in the studies was the same every time 2.5mg per day, which appears to be a huge dose when O take 0.63mg lol. But it worked in every study and not only that but they didnt lose estrogen completely either, in one study it only reduced to 40% nothing like the crash suggested by board members here.


Mmmm, what about this abstract.

2.5mg ED.

Aromatase inhibitors--letrozole, arimidex, and exemestane--have been associated with a decline in blood and tissue levels of estrogen to as low as menopausal levels in some patients.

Point being here is that it depends what studies you read.

For every one that you posted i can post one that contradicts it, basically we are getting nowhere as the clinicians cannot even agree.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

mars1960 said:


> Mmmm, what about this abstract.
> 
> 2.5mg ED.
> 
> ...


Yep so who is right? certainly not the people that keep posting here Letro kills all know estrogen....DEAD (think Domestos ad  ). My point is and always has been, Letro in moderation wont reduce estrogen to menopausal levels. Its the 'in moderation' part that everyone who argues against Letro appears to ignore, yet I have stated it in virtually every post that I take 0.65mg od and NOT 2.5mg which I agree, is going to take estrogen levels down too far for normal usage, IF you have gyno however, having very low estrogen can only be a good thing and its preferable to surgery isnt it? So your study is actually supporting its use in the contexts that I have recomended it under, low dose for normal AI usage and high dose 2.5mg if you have gyno and both short term only. Really dont know why people are trying to find fault in that, there doesnt appear to be a better drug available to reduce gyno according to the studies.

So to summarise what I have said as people dont seem to get it lol

For during cycle AI usage, Letro can be run at 0.25-0.5mg per day, adjusted according to need. So sex drive plummets use less, you get itchy nips, water retention use more, simple. At this dose its one of the most economical options for an AI as well as being effective.

For treatment of existing gyno lumps, Letro can be run at 2.5mg per day.

In either case Letro shouldnt be run forever but is perfectly safe for periods typical of a cycle as long as its taken in moderation also always use the minimum dosage required to get the desired effect and if its working do not increase the dose.

SD


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

TBH SD, i agree 100%.


----------



## weightgainer (Mar 12, 2009)

Im looking to use letrozole and ive got a few questions. Firstly, will the dude at my local hardcore gym be able to hook me up or do i need to order this? Secondly, is it taken orally or injected?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

weightgainer said:


> Im looking to use letrozole and ive got a few questions. Firstly, will the dude at my local hardcore gym be able to hook me up or do i need to order this? Secondly, is it taken orally or injected?


How would anyone know if "your" source could obtain it mate but anyway if you google ag-guys or chemone that will put you in the right direction!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

get it from your source he shold have it if half decent, oral.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Letro is brilliant for gyno. Im currently using 2.5mg tabs when the lumps gone down im halving the tab to 1.25mg until the end of the cycle before PCT


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

so how much does letro detract from the gains of your cycle, if at all? because some people run nolva throughout their cycles or when they get puffy nips, but this lessens the gains, right?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Think estrogen management here mate.

Dont crush it, manage it.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

how did i miss this thread,some good journals posted on here and some good info,lov the science!!!!

not that i need it,hehehe!!!!


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Think estrogen management here mate.
> 
> Dont crush it, manage it.


Thats what im about to try, im gonna have .625 EOD, dya thing that is to much/little, i wanna lower my estrogen level but not kill it, plus hope this will help me recover when i come to pct

i have that tabs and damm its hard to split a tiny tablets into 4:cursing:


----------



## Zmoney (Aug 27, 2013)

hackskii said:


> Think estrogen management here mate.
> 
> Dont crush it, manage it.


Sorry for this incredible bump from many years back... but what do you guys think about a very low dose of Letro EOD to manage high estradiol even while off cycle? I'm mainly going by this study http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8345034 which used doses as low as 0.02mg, and there was a (short) log with bloods I saw at T-Nation which comprised of



> Hello again!
> 
> 10 days has passed since I've started taking letro (0.25mg / day), here are my hormone readings.
> 
> ...


Just curious what you guys think, I'm a physicist by occupation but enjoy learning about all of this physiology


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If it is high and out of range then managing it may be a option, but loss of bodyfat will reduce aromatase activity as well with diet.

Cruciferous Vegetables will help to lower E.


----------

